# Wv wood duck box sponsorship



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2017)

We are working on a wood duck box sponsorship project that covers 30 plus miles of river and waterways that don't have any currently present here in Southern WV. This is a concerted effort between Beckley DU chapter and Paint Creek Watershed Association. Youth are paramount to this project, so if you are interested in supporting, please PM me for more details. In the end, it is all about the ducks and filling the skies. 

Sponsoring a wood duck box, you get your name, picture, nesting success provided to you and knowing you helped preserve our heritage.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2017)

Let's see what our DNR can do, banding and all.  We will see, good luck and be safe


----------



## CaptPaul (Feb 9, 2017)

Woodie, I am from the Mountain state.   I believe we have chatted on a different forum.   I would like to do a little something if I could.   please PM me with some more details.   I spent a lot of time on paint creek in high school.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2017)

Thats where allot of our woodys come from


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

CaptPaul said:


> Woodie, I am from the Mountain state.   I believe we have chatted on a different forum.   I would like to do a little something if I could.   please PM me with some more details.   I spent a lot of time on paint creek in high school.



Will do.  Getting ready to go and start cutting out the wood.  PM on the way


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Thats where allot of our woodys come from



Exactly, that is why we are hoping to get the DNR involved and do some banding for tracking


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Got half of the sides cut out today, but did get our first one put together, turned out nice.


----------

